# HELP! NEED A NEW VET Rabies vac./heart-worm prevention med.



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

It looks like in Texas the law is every 3 years, BUT individual cities and jurisdictions can rule that it is required yearly in that area. You may need to find out if you are in one of those areas.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> It looks like in Texas the law is every 3 years, BUT individual cities and jurisdictions can rule that it is required yearly in that area. You may need to find out if you are in one of those areas.



Ok thank u. I'm gonna move next year anyway. So I'll make sure and look into that too when picking a location/house.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm in Texas too but more south. Our town doesn't recognize the 3 years Rabies Vax so we are required to do it every year. But, in our town, if your dog bites someone (anyone) even if you prove a current rabies vax they still have to quarantine your pet. Sometimes (most of the time, I'm sure) that quarantine can happen at your own house. 

So, we are required to do a yearly vax but I'll admit that I don't. I do every 3 years and I'm ok with that. My animals chances of coming in contact with Rabies is very slim. I do understand the consequences of choosing to wait 3 years however. 

I don't board my pets and if I needed to I could bring them "up to date" pretty easily. Our Cotton Dog doesn't travel very much because she gets very car sick. I'm not sure if I will follow the same schedule with Hazel yet or not but most likely so. 

I usually just do Cotton's shots and heart worms at one of the PetCo clinics. They are simple and easy and generally cost me less time and money. And they give you exactly what you ask for without many questions. After Hazel finishes her puppy shots I'll probably do the same thing with her.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

I believe the first time your dog (as a puppy) gets a rabies vaccine it is only for one year, from then on you can go to the 3 year vaccine.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Lou, hope you are not in a city that has a one-year vaccination rule for rabies. Why don't you call animal control about that? 

If you plan on moving, check with this rule in the city that you move to before you actually make the move.

As far as heartworm medicine is concerned, once a year a vet wants to take blood from the dog to make sure there are not heartworms in the blood before they give you any more medicine. That is common. In places where we have a cold winter, we sometimes stop giving heartworm in the winter, and our dogs get tested in early spring before we can start up with the heartworm medicine again. So perhaps your vet wants a yearly blood test to check for the presence of heartworms. This is not a bad thing to do. I think your issue with yearly rabies vaccinations is really the problem you have.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

for Austin it is every three years after they have had two consecutive shots. I know it is a bit of a drive, but my vet is a poodle lover and he is here in Killeen. PM me if you want his info! The whole office is fantastic!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> for Austin it is every three years after they have had two consecutive shots. I know it is a bit of a drive, but my vet is a poodle lover and he is here in Killeen. PM me if you want his info! The whole office is fantastic!



Thank you so much!

I'm moving to the north side next year so that won't be too bad I don't think  thanks dear!

Thank you all ?

I just got the refill for heartguard. I asked the pharmacy to call fax a refill request  it worked! 
I'll pick it up when it arrives (they ran out) 

Thank you all ♥

Ps. Do you all give heart-worm preventive medicine? 

?❓❓What all do you give your dogs and why? Thx!! I wanna learn more❓❓ ?


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

yes heartworm prevention is a must with the crazy amount of mosquitoes! I even use off when we go to my mom's for fear of the number of mosquitoes.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> yes heartworm prevention is a must with the crazy amount of mosquitoes! I even use off when we go to my mom's for fear of the number of mosquitoes.



Thanks dear! Since Lou & Apollo are my first dogs ever (except for childhood dogs that were "my parents's dogs) so I'm a newbie and no matter how much I read and study there's always more to learn and I have a pathetic memory so I gotta stay on top of it all by double-checking , triple , quadruple-checking!!! LOL 

I'm happy to learn from you since you're in the same area  you'll know stuff other people won't! I'm happy to piggyback on your experience with poodles in Austin!?

Thx!!!?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here, it is exactly as Searcher said. You get the first rabies shot at six or seven months. Then one year (and it cannot be one day over the year) you get the next and ask for a three year vaccine. Then as long as you do not go a day past the three years, every shot thereafter is a three year.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Here, it is exactly as Searcher said. You get the first rabies shot at six or seven months. Then one year (and it cannot be one day over the year) you get the next and ask for a three year vaccine. Then as long as you do not go a day past the three years, every shot thereafter is a three year.



Perfect! Thanks so much for the clear instructions! Exactly what I needed to hear. Thank u thank u ??


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Make sure you vet is using the 3 year vaccine not the 1 year vaccine there are both types out there. My kids get the 3 year and we ignore our cities silly rule about rabies every year especially since the COUNTY says every 3 years... and yes we are looking for a way to move out into the county.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

What if the vet wants to give rabies at 3-4 months?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Depends on where you live. A lot of states require the vaccine be given at 4 months. I try to get by with waiting as long as possible. I think Misha was around 7 months when she got hers but don't remember.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Although this is an older thread it is a very important issue to discuss here from time to time.

In my opinion, if the Veterinarian is insisting on giving rabies vaccinations at such a young age I would find another Vet. One who is willing to respect your wishes, as long as it is not harmful to your dog to wait.

If you are unfamiliar with Dr. Jean Dodds, she is one of the premier vaccination experts and many of us and our Veterinarians follow her vaccination protocols. This ensures proper protection of our fur kids without potential harm of overvaccination. Here is her current protocol.

2013 and 2014 Vaccination Protocol
Note: The following vaccine protocol is offered for those dogs where minimal vaccinations are advisable or desirable. The schedule is one Dr. Dodds recommends and should not be interpreted to mean that other protocols recommended by a veterinarian would be less satisfactory. It’s a matter of professional judgment and choice.

9-10 Weeks Old:
Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV (e.g. Merck Nobivac [Intervet Progard] Puppy DPV)

14-16 Weeks:
Same as above

20 Weeks or Older (if allowable by law):
Rabies

1 Year:
Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV (optional = titer)

1 Year after the initial dose:
Rabies, killed 3-year product (give 3-4 weeks apart from distemper/parvovirus booster)

Perform vaccine antibody titers for distemper and parvovirus every three years thereafter, or more often, if desired. Vaccinate for rabies virus according to the law, except where circumstances indicate that a written waiver needs to be obtained from the primary care veterinarian. In that case, a rabies antibody titer can also be performed to accompany the waiver request. See the Rabies Challenge Fund website.

W. Jean Dodds, DVM
Hemopet / NutriScan
11561 Salinaz Avenue
Garden Grove, CA 92843


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Fellow Texan here. From what I understand, if you miss your due date on the three year, you have to get the one year before you are "eligible" for the three year again. I really try not to miss the due date for the three year!

Yes, being asked for a blood test once a year is normal. My vet makes me do it, too. I give once a month HW preventative, Trifexis. The stage of the heartworm parasite that the med kills has a 45 day cycle so if you want you are perfectly safe giving HW pills every 45 days rather than every 30. This stretches your prescription a bit. (It's just much easier for people to remember to give med "once a month" than "every 45 days.") I give mine about every 40 days, usually. I do give it year round since this is a very temperate climate and chock-full of mossies!

Good luck!

--Q


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

This is an old thread Lou has not been heard for a while now???
Eric.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL--it sure is! I see now that the "new" question is from seminolewind a few posts ago. 

Seminolewind, if you read this, please feel free to start a new thread--your question was a great one and more people would have helped!

--Q


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

My new 'holistic' vet just recommended a rabies titer for my 7 YO dog. Don't know if this is age-related, but I agreed.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I doubt your state will accept a rabies titer. I titer but not for rabies. I would find out the rules. If your dog had a medical issue perhaps you can appeal but not so easy to do. If your state does not accept a rabies titer I would be leery of advice from this holistic vet.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> What if the vet wants to give rabies at 3-4 months?


I know some people will disagree with me, but Hans got his vaccine at 4 months...our county requires it at that age, although I'm not sure what would happen if I had waited. But, according to both our vet and the info I've read our county and surrounding counties (where we visit family) are fairly bad for rabies. Our county has been under a rabies alert several times every year for the past few years, and we live in a rural area with tons of raccoons, opossums, bats, coyotes, etc, so I was ok with getting the shot sooner rather than later. He did just fine with it as far as I can tell. He had the one year vaccine after that, and then every 3 years.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Lou said:


> Hello
> Not sure if this helps, but I volunteer for microchip rabies clinic at our little county shelter several times per year. I always speak to the vet who is volunteering that day to find out what he/she will accept as far as paperwork is concerned for rabies. NONE of the vets will accept rabies tag as proof of rabies. (anyone can put a rabies tag on a dog, or switch tags between dogs) We HAVE to see paperwork/certificate before issuing a 3 year. Otherwise, everyone gets 1 year rabies and come back next year with THIS paperwork and we will set you up for every 3 after that.
> Good luck
> 
> ...


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

CT Girl said:


> I doubt your state will accept a rabies titer. I titer but not for rabies. I would find out the rules. If your dog had a medical issue perhaps you can appeal but not so easy to do. If your state does not accept a rabies titer I would be leery of advice from this holistic vet.


From the county animal control ordinance:

"If a licensed veterinarian determines in writing that a rabies innoculation would compromise an animal's health, then the animal shall be exempt from the rabies shot requirement."


----------

